# ¡yserien llega a mil!



## totor

mi querido yserien, acabo de ver un post tuyo ¡y era el 999!

¡quiere decir que estás a uno de los 1000!

¡Y YO CON ESTAS CRENCHAS!

un fuerte abrazo, mi amigo yserien. tus posts siempre son muy apreciados.


----------



## pejeman

Mi estimado yserien:

Es un placer compartir este foro contigo. Felicidades por ese kilo de telegramas, edictos o como se quiera decir.

Felicidades y que llegues a 2007 en 2007.

Saludos.

Pejeman.


----------



## heidita

Como ves estimado Yserien, no hace falta llegar a los mil para que te feliciten  , es que eres muy famoso, y me complace añadir, muy querido, y se ve que no solo por mí. 

Bueno, pero dejémonos de sentimentalismos y ¡¡¡¡CELEBREMOS!!!!

¡PERO NO ACABES ASÍ!

HERZLICHEN GLÜCKWUNSCH!


----------



## Gévy

Mi querido Yserien,

Así que nos anticipamos a tus mil, ¿eh? Es que no podíamos más para levantar nuestras copas en tu honor, vaya, vaya, te haces esperar...

Pues, que cumplas estos mil con alegría y nos sigas ayudando a comprender y traducir las palabras que se nos resisten. A por los 2000, chico.

Bisous,

La gendarmette


----------



## geve

Joyeux postiversaire Yserien ! 

J'apprécie toujours tes contributions sur le forum français. Au plaisir de lire les 1000 prochaines !


----------



## Antpax

Muchas Felicidades campeón. Siempre eres de gran ayuda en los (múltiples) foros en los que participas.

Un abrazo.

Ant


----------



## mickaël

totor said:


> mi querido yserien, acabo de ver un post tuyo ¡y era el 999!
> 
> ¡quiere decir que estás a uno de los 1000!


Il ne fallait pas encore, il voulait faire durer le plaisir avant l'ouverture de son fil dans le Congrats. 
*
¡**Felicitaciones! *y gracias por tu valiosa ayuda que nos das, querido Yserien.
¡Qué siguas así!


----------



## Rayines

¡¡Felicitaciones, yserien!, aunque no nos hemos cruzado muy amenudo...


----------



## DearPrudence

Yserien. "I' sait rien" ?!!  Non, certainement pas !
Bravo pour tous ces posts et contributions utiles.  
Allez, plus qu'un, attention, tout le monde vous regarde


----------



## FranParis

Bravo, Yserien!

J'aurais voulu faire pour toi un dithyrambe en espagnol mais je suis à court de mots. 

Je compte sur toi pour m'en montrer quelques uns, pour un simple églologue, que je ferai grâce à tes talents de berger des mots.

Amitiés.


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas tardes, bonsoir  

Mon cher Yserien, c´est avec plaisir que nous vous avons rencontré ici un jour et depuis, nous attendons tous vos interventions avec quelqu´impatience.

Merci de nous tenir compagnie et de mettre vos connaissances et votre désir (pressant  ) d´aider les autres à déchiffrer les arcanes du langage.

Un beso,
Martine


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Felicidades Yserien por estas mil participaciones. 
¡Quedas definitivamente consagrado!
Siempre es un placer verte y participar contigo en estos foros.
Un fuerte abrazo, amigo.
Víctor


----------



## yserien

Merci bien à tous.
Gracias a todos.


----------



## Lisory

Hola Yserien,

Llego tarde, como siempre ... supongo que ya mil y tantos... Por supuesto te agradezco tus participaciones en el foro, como todos y todas y te agradezco aun mas tu modestia . 

Cordialement,

Mylène


----------



## ordequin

*¡Muchísimas felicidades!*

*¡El más resalao!*
*¡El de los chistes de vascos que alegran el día a una ídem!*
*¡El que siempre sabe estar ahí, al pie del cañón!*

*¡El entrañable yserien!*
*Si es que sólo te falta ser de Bilbao, majo...*

*¡Enhorabuena, amigo!!!*

Besitines, 

Fdo: La vasca chiflada.


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

.
.*Y*o no sé que escribir
.*S*é solamente que quiero decir
.*E*l placer de leer tus contribuciones
.*R*ealmente de buenas confecciones
.*I*deales para aprender
.*E*t (*) para terminar
¡*N*inguna a tirar!

(*) Clin d'œil à mon dico vivant préféré. Ça te gêne vraiment un trait discret de français ?  Mais c'est quand même dur pour moi un acrostiche en spanish !


----------



## chics

Oe oe oe oeeee....

¡Aúpa yserien!


----------

